# I am doing it my journal on my Journey



## urso8up (Aug 12, 2003)

Well First off let me introduce my self alittle. I have been here a while mostly in open chat and lurking the training and diet forum. Now it is time to get serious I have a routine I think i like I am hoping to get soem imput out of it to see what others would change to do different. I am a 29 yr old Male with a wife and a 2yr old son(what a hand full he is) I live in Florida and i am currently building a new home. I work as a Cadd-tech for an engineer firm. Enough of that here goes 

Lets start with my work ou t and my gold 
Right now i am 170lbs and i am looking to get cut and up to maybe 180-190lbs 

Monday (Chest,Tris and Biceps)
(chest)
Flat Bench (3sets 8-12 reps adding 10lbs each set)
Incline dumbell Press (3sets 8-12 reps adding 10lbs each set)
Cable cross-overs (3sets 8-12 reps adding 10lbs each set)
(Triceps)
Dumbbell extentions (3sets 8-12 reps weight 65lbs)
Rope push downs (3sets 8-12 reps start 65lbs end 110lbs)
Dips (To failure)
Biceps
Precher curl (10 sitting and as many as i can standing right after the sitting 3 sets )
dumbbell Curls (25lbs 3 sets  8-12 reps)
Tuesday(legs, abs)
Squat (smithmachine 3 sets 8-12reps)
leg extensions (3 sets 8-12reps)
leg curls (3 sets 8-12reps)
Calf raises (3 sets 8-12reps)
Wednesday (back,Shoulders)
(back)
pull-ups as many in 3 sets 
wide grip pull down (3 sets 8-12reps)
Close grip pull down (3 sets 8-12reps)
one arm bumbbell row(3 sets 8-12reps)
(Shoulders)
Dumbbell press (3 sets 8-12reps)
side raises (3 sets 8-12reps)
bent over raises (3 sets 8-12reps)
(Abs)
Sit-up (to failure)
Hanging leg raises (to failure)
Thursday (repeat Leg routine)
Friday (Repeat Chest, Tric's and Bi's)
Sat,Sun-Off 
I will post my diet when i figure one out but this is my start feel 
free to help me in any way.

Thank you 
Mike


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad you could join us!


----------

